# Im going to be a foster Mom



## KarliMom (Jan 7, 2009)

I am so happy !!! Today my husband and I were accepted to be foster parents to SC Border Collies . 
The lady that did our interview was awesome she brought 4 dogs with her to see how our Karli would be around them and also us of course . 
She told me for sure you will be failing foster 101 but its ok so did I the first couple of times . I was like what are you talking about what is foster 101 she started laughing and said they never leave you cant let them go and adopt them yourself . 
We will be getting our first foster boy next week she also told me I will have the last say on any adoptions if I do not feel they are a good match they will not adopt my foster to them . 
I am just so very happy to be able to do this and wanted to share my good news .


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

How exciting for you! It is such a wonderful experience, you're gonna have a great time. I cry everytime I let one go, but always look forward to the new one. Post pics once u get him.


----------



## FlamingoFan (May 8, 2009)

As someone who adopted a dog that was fostered down south.....thank you to you generous folks who devote so much time and love to fostering pups!!!

We love our little Stella and I'm so grateful to everyone who made our adoption of her possible!!!!

You cry when you give them up....and we cried when we got our beautiful girl!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Congratulations! That is so awesome. And failing Fostering 101, I would probably fail.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Good for you! Fostering is so rewarding, even though it is hard sometimes. I have fostered 3 dogs and only failed once (no one else wanted her... lol). I am better with cats, I have fostered something like 19 cats and only kept one (accidentally lol). You will have so much fun. Good luck and post pics when he comes!


----------



## Gil (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh, that's so great! It's so rewarding. Good luck!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

That's wonderful! And I'm looking forward to hearing about your ups, & hopefully far less frequent, downs along the way!


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Congratulations. I love to hear about about dog lovers fostering dogs.


----------



## KarliMom (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you everyone for all the wonderful good wishs but I failed Rocket will never leave this house looks like they will have to bring me a new foster to go with my kids  .


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow, that was quick! I guess Rocket really made an impact lol. 

Congrats on the foster position/new family member


----------

